# Recommendations for stopover between Cornwall and N Yorks



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

We are currently in Cornwall. Looks like there is going to be a huge storm with loads of rain in next few days so tomorrow we are going to leg it towards home but dont want to go home just yet. My plan is to go up the M5 and spend a couple of nights at Stratford upon Avon. Found a nice CL just outside and on a main road so sorted there.

What else is in that area heading north east or west (but not south really) thats worth visiting perhaps for another night or two? being looking over the maps and wondered about venturing into Wrexham area or Cheshire or maybe somewhere else near stratford. We like small little villages or waterside settings and are not interested in citys so please dont suggest B'ham!

Any ideas (assuming we get out of this field in the morning)

Cheers
Barry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

How about these two :

>Chester Fair Oaks<

>Lady Margaret's Park<

peedee


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Looks like there is going to be a huge storm with loads of rain in next few days so tomorrow we are going to leg it towards home but dont want to go home just yet.


Thanks for that :wink: :lol: I was hoping rather than a storm it would be a silver Bolero :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Chester might be a possibility. I was looking more for recommendations of actual places to see rather than campsites really. We tend to use the CL network or wild spots if they are available and there is no problem getting on them this time of year. What I tend to do is the day before decide where we want to go and then look for a CL or wild spot rather than a campsite.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Barry,

The reason I did not refer to any sights was they are nearly all listed at the bottom of the pages of those sites.

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peedee said:


> Barry,
> 
> The reason I did not refer to any sights was they are nearly all listed at the bottom of the pages of those sites.
> 
> peedee


Ah Peedee. Sorry. Excellent I see what you mean. Ive only been using the CC site for looking up CL's. Thats quite useful info at the bottom.

Maybe Wrexham and Cheshire may be a good option. Heading the other way from Stratford towards the M1 and then home to Yorkshire Im not sure what there is really thats worth stopping for.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yorkshire*

Where abouts in Yorkshire are you heading?

I would go A38/M5/M42/M1/A1 etc stopping as required.

Blackmore for a nice stop - buses to Worcester etc? A CL near Chesterfield and it's crooked spire?

Russell

Edit - how many stops are you looking for? How far per day do you want to travel?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went from Yarkshire to Cornwall for Christmas and stopped over at the Forest of Dean campsite at Christchurch. Very snowy at the time but there were hard standings up at the top of the site if could have got up top. Due to ice we were actually towed ON to the site - novel! Snow had disappeared by the time we were ready to go and we were able just to drive off.

It was a C&CC forest site - lovely as parked in middle of the forest great walks and 1 mile from Christchurch itself not that we bothered walking in it was Christmas day and man had manflu!

oh just found out it closes tomorrow! till 25th March

Please ignore waffle above!

Greeny :lol: suppose could have deleted but its worth a thought for future reference.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Yorkshire*



Rapide561 said:


> Where abouts in Yorkshire are you heading?
> 
> I would go A38/M5/M42/M1/A1 etc stopping as required.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for the reply. We are going to head up to Stratford tomorrow spend a couple of nights there and then either go Wrexham, Cheshire way or the way you suggested. We live between Richmond and Barnard Castle so Chester would be straight across the M62 and home but if we head up towards the M1 from Stratford Im not sure where to go. Been to Chesterfield a few times so not fussed about going back there and once we get beyond there everything is familier whereas the Cheshire way it isnt so much. We want to be home by Saturday at the latest so Stratford will see us till Wednesday Morning and then we have a couple of days or so to fill. Not bothered if the journey is a bit of a zig zag (most of our trips are)

Cheers
Barry


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

C&CC sites - both open to non-members

Shropshire - Oswestry, north of Shrewsbury and on good bus route into Shrewsbury or Oswestry.

Nottinghamshire - Teversal, near Mansfield.

Yorkshire - Boroughbridge


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Is Moreton in Marsh CC site about half way ?
Its open because we are due to go on the 21st, dont know if we will though unless the weather picks up.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning barryd

It's a bit close to home I know but if you ask you can night stop in the large carpark at the Staveley Arms ... and enjoy some excellent ale and carvery. It's in the MHF campsite list or see

http://www.staveleyarms.co.uk/

No commercial interest ... just a very well satisfied customer


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Barry
If you want to step back in time try the "black country museum" on the a4123 about 10-15 mins off J2 of the M5 

Head towards wolverhampton

Phill


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well as a resident of North Yorkshire for 15 years, up until last August, we're just getting our sights (and sites) in around here on the Cheshire/Staffordshire border.

A nice place NOT to go to is Crewe, although you could phone the Bentley factory for a visit!!!!!

If you're interested in gardens with a bit of retail thereapy there's the newly restored Trentham Park, just south of Stoke. Also Bridgemere Garden Centre (although that's spoilt now it's owned by Wyevale) and Stapeley Water Gardens just outside Nantwich which itself is like a mini York without the crowds. Snugburys ice cream parlour, just north west of Nantwich is worth a slurp.

A bit further afield there's Hawkstone Park but probably not the weather to go tramping round follies etc. Visit Audlem for a lovely village/town with loads of walks on the canal and great pubs.

Talking of pubs, near us the Hand & Trumpet at Wrinehill is excellent (see their website). 

If you can wait 'til 28th Jan. then the Feb. MMM has a touring article on Cheshire and it's actually not by our own Andy 'Judder' Stothert. 

HTH

SDA


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone some great suggestions to ponder. Left Cornwall this morning (had to be towed off the CL) and 4 hours later arrived in Stratford Upon Avon. Got onto a nice little CL just outside Stratford. Field has 6 inches of snow with more forecast so may be here a bit. Managed to get out on the bike this afternoon and went to the Butterfly Farm. Rubbish! Will do all the Wil S stuff tomorrow.

Cheers
BD


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

Warwick Castle is worth a visit

Jacquie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> Warwick Castle is worth a visit
> 
> Jacquie


Great. Never thought of that one.

Might be a few days worth of stuff here in this area then. Might have to be if we get snowed in. Problem is any more than 10 miles on the bike and you start to freeze and if the snow settles on the road its game over.

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

Not sure which cl your staying at but there is a Park and Ride on the A46 just out side Stratford, also I think you could park at Warwick Castle in the van if you wanted to drive it there. It is also cheaper if you book your tickets to the castle on line you save 20%

Warwick Castle booking

Jacquie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> Not sure which cl your staying at but there is a Park and Ride on the A46 just out side Stratford, also I think you could park at Warwick Castle in the van if you wanted to drive it there. It is also cheaper if you book your tickets to the castle on line you save 20%
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for the reply. just a couple of miles south of Stratford Centre (Monks Barn Farm).

Had no problems getting into Stratford on the motorbike and the castle I think is only 10 miles away. It seems to be a bit milder right now but we shall see. If it snows more the plan is to build a snow man!

The saddest thing of all is some time in the next few days we will be going home and it will be the end of another great trip.


----------

